# Heatpad on rubbermaid tub for feeder roaches?



## jebbewocky (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a 20-30 gallon rubbermaid type tub that I use for my roach colony.
I'd like to heat it, and the heatlamp just  doesn't seem to help.
Would a heatpad work, or would it melt it?


----------



## forrestpengra (Dec 14, 2009)

Thats what I did for mine.

I put a tub within a tub and put blankets between the two tubs and have a heatpad underneath the interior tub.  my bin is maintaining 80F in my basement.


----------



## Abby (Dec 14, 2009)

I believe the heat mats can only be used on glass.

I have a turtle and the package of the heat mat (Repti Therm) says:
"For use on glass terrariums only.  Do not use on wood, plastic, acrylic or any other type of terrarium except those made of glass. (Only exception is the Repti Therm RH-7 Mini Heater can be used on plastic terrariums.)"

But please be careful because I think I read somewhere online that they had a heat mat on plastic and it melted and started a fire.  I don't know where I read it so I can't confirm it, but I guess just be careful


----------



## night4now (Dec 14, 2009)

What about a heat rock? It could be set on some newspaper for barrier, and they stay pretty warm.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Dec 14, 2009)

Go to walgreens, cvs, or some other drug store and pick up a heating pad.  They're much cheaper than those overpriced zoomed pads and heat a larger area.


----------



## jebbewocky (Dec 14, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> Go to walgreens, cvs, or some other drug store and pick up a heating pad.  They're much cheaper than those overpriced zoomed pads and heat a larger area.


I agree--except I already have one of the overpriced ones from my days with geckos.  I'll check the label on it when I get home, and if it is glass only then...I dunno.  I guess I'll toss it out.


----------



## billopelma (Dec 14, 2009)

I use heat tape but the heat pads also work with the following method.
I make what is basically a styrofoam cooler that the plastic bin sits in out of that 1/2" hard foamboard insulation stuff, glued together with a hot melt gun. I usually only make it go up 2/3 or so of the plastic bin height and put spacers on the bottom so there is an inch of space between the bin bottom and the bottom of the foam box. I put the heat tape in that gap so it doesn't touch the plastic and has a bit of "breathing room". Seems to disperse the heat through the bin more evenly, keeps it there better and the sides provide some shade.

Bill


----------



## jebbewocky (Dec 14, 2009)

*sight*
No go.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Dec 15, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> Go to walgreens, cvs, or some other drug store and pick up a heating pad.  They're much cheaper than those overpriced zoomed pads and heat a larger area.


hey i got an extra one of those, & never though of using it for that.


----------



## BrynWilliams (Dec 15, 2009)

i just hang a heatmat down between the eggcrates of my feeder roach box. keeps the middle warmest and creates a gradient so they can position themselves accordingly. 

Too much wasted outside the box by sticking it to the side in my opinion. Heres a pic, wayyy back when i had just put them in the box, since then i have thousands now


----------



## tjmi2000 (Dec 15, 2009)

The bins I use, from Wal-mart, have a recessed bottom so I simply place a heat mat on a piece of styrofoam insulation cut to fit the size of the bin and place the bin on that.  The mat never actually touches the bin but heats the airspace between the styrofoam and bottom of the bin.  It's worked perfect for me with no problems.


----------



## Jerm357 (Dec 18, 2009)

I use one of these http://www.joshsfrogs.com/product/1455/136/t-rex-cobra-heat-mat-11-x-11-30-40-gallon taped right to the bottom of my roach bin for about a year with no problems at all. The heat pad does say that it can be used on plastic though. This place has good prices on heat pads, they also have great water crystals too.


----------



## thumpersalley (Dec 18, 2009)

I have my heat mat wrapped in a thin blanket placed under my rubbermaid. they are breeding like crazy. Its not hot enough to melt. I also use this setup all the time with rehabbing wildlife, as long at the heating pad is wrapped in a towel & set on a lower setting, all is well. Kim


----------



## brothaT (Dec 19, 2009)

tjmi2000 said:


> The bins I use, from Wal-mart, have a recessed bottom so I simply place a heat mat on a piece of styrofoam insulation cut to fit the size of the bin and place the bin on that.  The mat never actually touches the bin but heats the airspace between the styrofoam and bottom of the bin.  It's worked perfect for me with no problems.


This is what I do as well.  I use heat tape rather than a mat, but the concept is the same.  I do use a dimmer switch to maintain an acceptable temperature on the plastic because with heat tape it will get too hot.


----------



## robd (Dec 21, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> Go to walgreens, cvs, or some other drug store and pick up a heating pad.  They're much cheaper than those overpriced zoomed pads and heat a larger area.


That is a good idea in theory, because products like that at Petsmart or any store like that are always ridiculously overpriced, but if you get one from Walgreens or any place like that, the heating pad is always going to have an auto-off feature that you can't do anything about. They've been made that way for some time because of electrical fires and recalls. It's a pain in the ass to have to keep coming back and switching the thing back on too.

As far as sticking one of those heat mats to a rubbermaid container, it definitely can be done. I did that with my lateralises and they're doing fine. Laying eggs left and right. So long as I keep the humidity up.

That cobra mat thing looks pretty cheap though. Definitely more affordable than the rip off "UTH" Under Tank Heater that I bought from Petsmart.


----------



## forrestpengra (Dec 21, 2009)

BrynWilliams said:


> i just hang a heatmat down between the eggcrates of my feeder roach box. keeps the middle warmest and creates a gradient so they can position themselves accordingly.
> 
> Too much wasted outside the box by sticking it to the side in my opinion. Heres a pic, wayyy back when i had just put them in the box, since then i have thousands now


Thanks for that idea, I redid my bin last week and I notice they seem to be happier.


----------



## robd (Dec 21, 2009)

That's an awesome idea. I'm definitely going to give that one a shot.


----------

